# Sticky  UPDATING Your Equipment List



## Sonnie

When you get new equipment, it is not necessary to edit your original thread, replacing your old equipment with your new equipment... simply add a new post to your thread with your new equipment. 

This serves several purposes... 

1. It gives you an easy referral to the history of equipment you have owned. If you are like me... I have swapped out equipment so much I can't remember what all I have owned and when.
2. It allows those who may be searching for equipment to find those who once owned equipment they are searching for. 
3. It bumps your thread back to the top so others looking at this forum will know you updated your equipment.


----------

